# inoor worlds



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Just back from Cleveland. I wore a sweatshirt with no t shirt and that was about right. Saw several guys with just shooter shirts on. If your eyes are young, the lighting is barely enough. For these old eyes like mine, there no use of me going anymore. I just see an animal and no lines. Very hard for me to see there. 1 guy I shot with had 18X's so apperently he was seeing things just fine. Cost $8 for the Sports Show and we didn't even go because a weather front was coming in. Shoot was run very good but it sure is a fast pace. Nock em dead guys. About the same as always.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just back myself, as draw29 said, temps were good, lighting was bad and paid $8 for the show and never peaked my head through the curtain. Maybe it"s just me but seem to always feel rushed at this shoot, but it seemed like everyone was enjoying the shoot. It makes for a long day witha 5 hour trip each way but enjoy getting to shoot no matter what. Good luck to all the rest of the weekend and good or bad just have some fun...


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

agreed lighting sucked.... but i pulled through!


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Is it in the same area as last year or did they move it back in the spot it was in the previous year?


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Previous year
When you walk out of the shooting area you run right into the bar-look right and there is all the eating places-look left and there is the restroom and the back entrance way. To bad the bar wasn't open, maybe a shot would of made me a better shot today.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

draw29 said:


> Previous year
> When you walk out of the shooting area you run right into the bar-look right and there is all the eating places-look left and there is the restroom and the back entrance way. To bad the bar wasn't open, maybe a shot would of made me a better shot today.


That isn't what i wanted to hear.... the lighting in there is a joke. I was hoping it would be in the main hall again.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

My buddy shot today and I seen some photos, it looked fine to me and he did not say a word.


----------



## ballistic300mag (Nov 9, 2006)

How is the practice range?


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

terrible 4 bags that are like 7 yards and 18 yards i was like duh


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hopperton said:


> My buddy shot today and I seen some photos, it looked fine to me and he did not say a word.


you just needed some decent fiber optics and you would be fine


----------



## RonS. (Mar 28, 2009)

Jake,,,,,, Relax and take a deep breath before each shot , you'll do fine....... GOOD LUCK ......... Ron


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I hope to shoot as well as last year, better would be a plu but same would be happy.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

chromes-z7 said:


> terrible 4 bags that are like 7 yards and 18 yards i was like duh


That may be the stupidest thing I've ever heard of...????


----------



## douglasryan (Jan 17, 2010)

I am goining to be shooting sunday for the first time there , can anyone tell me how long it will take to shoot . thanks


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks guys. i just realized i didnt even spell indoor right


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

chromes-z7 said:


> terrible 4 bags that are like 7 yards and 18 yards i was like duh


I think the intent is to make it a warm up range. They assume you are already sighted in and don't want people gaging the course(which is right on the other side of the curtain) with respect to the practice targtes. There are big poles\supports on the course which would make it easy to do. 
Good luck, I'm sitting it out this year. Love the shoot but didn't feel like driving 5+hours. Friends all lost interest.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

I am goining to be shooting sunday for the first time there , can anyone tell me how long it will take to shoot . thanks


About two and a half hours


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

They put you through there pretty fast. There wasn't a lot of guys shooting on Friday and we really went fast--around 2 1/2 hours. If it was a full line, probally more like 3 would be my guess.

Hint, HINT------NOW Listen, we got to park for free ---Make sure you tell them you are attending the IBO Event. The gal told us to make a sharp left right there at the parking gate where they get you for another $8.00. She left us go right on without paying. Might be different with another person running the gate. It's a worth a try and it worked for us. If you just pull up there and pay $8.00, there going to take your money. You can tell them your buddies didn't have to pay and argue the fact. At least that will buy u 1 beer in that place. Good Luck.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

nochance said:


> I think the intent is to make it a warm up range. They assume you are already sighted in and don't want people gaging the course(which is right on the other side of the curtain) with respect to the practice targtes. There are big poles\supports on the course which would make it easy to do.
> Good luck, I'm sitting it out this year. Love the shoot but didn't feel like driving 5+hours. Friends all lost interest.


but at the same time i would like to check my 20 and 30 yard pins in case they were bumped on the way up there....


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

but yea you do have a point!


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

gen2teg said:


> thanks guys. i just realized i didnt even spell indoor right


Some of us are used to your spelling errors in text messages...


Go get em Jake


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Fun shoot , lighting wasn't as bad as it has been.... shot 18 up so I am happy.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Just back...good time...really wished I'd gotten more than 6 warm up shots though...after a 3 hour semi white knuckle drive up a couple of more would have been nice...we got to park for free too today...shot at 9:30 and was done right around the 2.5 hour mark...Looking forward to going next year.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

i hated the pace, way to fast for me, if you let down you really had to hurry to get your shot off, made i real hard to get into any kind of groove. lighting kinda stunk to and the practice range is a joke, should of just been five yard blank bales


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

LCA said:


> Fun shoot , lighting wasn't as bad as it has been.... shot 18 up so I am happy.


Good job... Glad to hear you had fun.



Outback Man said:


> Just back...good time...really wished I'd gotten more than 6 warm up shots though...after a 3 hour semi white knuckle drive up a couple of more would have been nice...we got to park for free too today...shot at 9:30 and was done right around the 2.5 hour mark...Looking forward to going next year.


I understand the practice thing. That is why I usually shoot at home before heading there just to get the muscles worked up a bit. My buddy shot Friday and fiugured he would shoot in the parking lot: LOL they got in trouble.... We did it last year at Harrisburg but it was night at our hotel parking lot.

Glad to see you made the drive up. Most think it is fun. I shoot tomorrow at 10:00.





deer down said:


> i hated the pace, way to fast for me, if you let down you really had to hurry to get your shot off, made i real hard to get into any kind of groove


You get the same 2 minutes you do at every other IBO shoot, it is just on the range outside no one ever enforces it. If you shoot any big indoor shoot they dont sit there and wait for people to screw around and shoot or BS. You shoot get your arrows and shoot again.




deer down said:


> lighting kinda stunk to


As far as lighting it is 3D what if you were sooting a triple crown and had over cast? At least here you are shooting in the exact same elements as every one else not one shooter getting a shadow and another a sunny target.



deer down said:


> the practice range is a joke, should of just been five yard blank bales


The practice range is not meant for you to sight your bow in, you are supposed to be ready before you get there. It is menat as a "warm-up range".


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

The bags arent meant to sight in your bow..... i shot 4 arrows and that was it, no big deal in my eyes... i learned a few years ago that it isnt a good idea to change your sight at the bag minutes before a shoot.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

yeah I'm aware of all of this, how ever its only a minute and a half , not two minutes, also a little space between targets is nice to, I understand they have a shoot to run, but the pace is fast, plain and simple, i didn't like, my opinion.there is a reason the two minute rule doesn't get enforced outdoors, cause people don't want to be rushed.as far as the nationals, shot all of them last year, so I'm aware. overcast outdoor light is better than the man made light at the shoot today. also, if its a warm up range, then why stagger the targets? i was sighted in as i anticipated this.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

deer down said:


> yeah I'm aware of all of this, how ever its only a minute and a half , not two minutes, also a little space between targets is nice to, I understand they have a shoot to run, but the pace is fast, plain and simple, i didn't like, my opinion.there is a reason the two minute rule doesn't get enforced outdoors, cause people don't want to be rushed.as far as the nationals, shot all of them last year, so I'm aware. overcast outdoor light is better than the man made light at the shoot today. also, if its a warm up range, then why stagger the targets? i was sighted in as i anticipated this.


Sorry you did not like it. I guess you will not be there next year.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

deer down said:


> yeah I'm aware of all of this, how ever its only a minute and a half , not two minutes, also a little space between targets is nice to, I understand they have a shoot to run, but the pace is fast, plain and simple, i didn't like, my opinion.there is a reason the two minute rule doesn't get enforced outdoors, cause people don't want to be rushed.as far as the nationals, shot all of them last year, so I'm aware. overcast outdoor light is better than the man made light at the shoot today. also, if its a warm up range, then why stagger the targets? i was sighted in as i anticipated this.


cubs class, who else needs a 10 yard target?


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

probably not, but on the other hand cannot wait to get back outdoors. hope everyone else had a good time thought.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

deer down said:


> yeah I'm aware of all of this, how ever its only a minute and a half , not two minutes, also a little space between targets is nice to, I understand they have a shoot to run, but the pace is fast, plain and simple, i didn't like, my opinion.there is a reason the two minute rule doesn't get enforced outdoors, cause people don't want to be rushed.as far as the nationals, shot all of them last year, so I'm aware. overcast outdoor light is better than the man made light at the shoot today. also, if its a warm up range, then why stagger the targets? i was sighted in as i anticipated this.


Just my opinion but this is one of the problems with the system... people don't enforce the rule because they don't want to be the jerk for 40 targets.... 2 minutes is plenty of time... that is the reason there are HUGE backups at shoots because guys take forever to shoot a target. When it takes 3-4 hours to shoot 20 targets there is a problem.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

LCA said:


> Just my opinion but this is one of the problems with the system... people don't enforce the rule because they don't want to be the jerk for 40 targets.... 2 minutes is plenty of time... that is the reason there are HUGE backups at shoots because guys take forever to shoot a target. When it takes 3-4 hours to shoot 20 targets there is a problem.




Well said. I think they even changed ot to a max of three let downs.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Hopperton said:


> Well said. I think they even changed ot to a max of three let downs.


I think You are correct.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I just got home from the indoor shoot and loved it. There's too many people just finding something to complain about. Where else was there to go today and shoot a well run brand new targets,indoor heated 3D?????

I loved it, but I am probably IBOs biggest fan!!!!!


Dewayne


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hopperton said:


> Well said. I think they even changed ot to a max of three let downs.


Correct, now there is a 2 minute rule and a three let down rule that does not get enforced. I agree that the Indoor Worlds can seem fast paced, you sometimes rush more than you need to until you settle into a pace. If you are the last ones getting back to the line it can be hard to keep up. On our second target yesterday they made the call to score your targets and we hadn't even shot yet and the light was still green. Had to call everyone back for us to shoot. No big deal, they are just keeping the pace moving.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

im all for the let down rule, but if one gets up there and has time to really look at the target take his time and make a good shot, no problem. and its not usually the first shot, it was the second shot that was the hard one to make a good shot on. score arrows then back at it. I'm not looking to have the never ending argument. as far as outdoors go, most of the time the group will decide the pace and i myself can't stand the excessively slow groups or the excessively slow shooter. drives me nuts, i just like a little slower pace than what the indoor shoot was


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

I just got back. Was my first time there and I loved it. Will definitely be back. Shot 406 with one 8, and a big fat 0 for shooting the wrong target! My fault, but at least I got an 11 on the wrong target I shot. Not the most challenging shoot but for what it is, it's a blast. Perfect way to spend a Saturday in between hunting season and outdoor 3D season.


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

It was nice to see a former 2011 "pro" shooter in the hunter class...Michael Ringer!!! what a joke!


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

most of been the the 35 up score I seen. think him and next ten scores in that class should be shooting a higher class. cmon.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

What organization and class did this fellow compete in as a Pro in 2011?


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

looks like at every ibo shoot last year


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I can understand disagreeing with a pro moving back to hunter class but why should the top 10 scores be shooting in a different class?? why not the top 30, 60, 100? Perhaps everone that beats me should be in a different class. Lets not assume all top 10 people have been sandbagging for the last 10 yrs. perhaps they got there through hard work, tons of practice and preparation. Lets not forget the course is extremely short to accomadate multiple classes. Not sure about this year but the last couple years they haven't had too many small targets(turkeys etc.). The ibo now has rules requiring people to move up if they achieve certain placement in certain events. Let the top 10 have there day in the sun. They will have to move up when they meet the requirements. Not trying to piss anyone off just trying to show all sides of the equation.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

deer down said:


> most of been the the 35 up score I seen. think him and next ten scores in that class should be shooting a higher class. cmon.


Huh, i had a top ten score when i left saturday... so i guess now i am a pro shooter who has sandbagged for years and it has nothing to do with me shooting 3 or 4 nights a week for the last 2 months working on my shot.... Getting beat by better shooters motivates me to improve my game not complain.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

i know what your saying, and i agree with most of it. i just used the number ten because the scores are not what i would consider the skill set of a novice class. your right probably more like the top 20. I shot ahc last year and I'm shooting it again this year and the guy who won two of the three nationals in my class last year has several world titles, so i understand what its like to shoot with some old pros. but your def right, enjoy it this year. then its move up time..


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

I shot Sat afternoon. The lighting was fine for me, I didn't turn my sight light on at all. 
My group felt rushed on the scoring at each target....but as for shooting it was just fine. I let down twice in 40 targets, and still didn't feel rushed at all.

I was amazed that by the time I shot on Saturday, those 11 rings were really shot up already. These were brand new targets of Friday..1 guy in my group was shooting an Omen Pro, at 30" draw.. he came within inches of totally blowing thru a few targets.

I shot my best ever, +11. heh, maybe good for 60th place in HC. Still, I put my arms in the air and proclaim: "I SUCK LESS THAN I USED TO!"

I enjoyed the shoot.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

LCA said:


> Huh, i had a top ten score when i left saturday... so i guess now i am a pro shooter who has sandbagged for years and it has nothing to do with me shooting 3 or 4 nights a week for the last 2 months working on my shot.... Getting beat by better shooters motivates me to improve my game not complain.


Trust me guys...HE'S NOT A PRO...lmao. Great round brother...


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoyt_em said:


> Trust me guys...HE'S NOT A PRO...lmao. Great round brother...



Thanks!

This is the guy to fear in the hunter class... if he woulda shot that course it would have been 440.... and no i am not joking.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

CDURFEY said:


> It was nice to see a former 2011 "pro" shooter in the hunter class...Michael Ringer!!! what a joke!



Yes that was stupid.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

MrBobo said:


> I shot Sat afternoon. The lighting was fine for me, I didn't turn my sight light on at all.
> My group felt rushed on the scoring at each target....but as for shooting it was just fine. I let down twice in 40 targets, and still didn't feel rushed at all.
> 
> I was amazed that by the time I shot on Saturday, those 11 rings were really shot up already. These were brand new targets of Friday..1 guy in my group was shooting an Omen Pro, at 30" draw.. he came within inches of totally blowing thru a few targets.
> ...


That is an excellent attitude, please dont mind if I ever use your statement. "I SUCK LESS THAN I USED TO!"


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Shot it on Friday. Wasn't rushed, lighting was fine, target bags just as previously stated- for a warm up. How can you feel rushed when you are allowed 2 mins. per arrow? If all shooters have finished, why wait to score? Don't see a reason to hold up a line until the time is out. Can't complain about the lighting. How many of you complain about the lighting for any other shoot or while hunting? HMMMMM. This was my first time back at an IBO shoot in 17 years, only thing I'm going to complain about is me. Ed


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't feel rushed at all they are following the rules which alot of us let slide in the triple crown or other IBO shoots. I had no complaints on lighting like someone said its consistent with all the shooters but I didn't care for the 4 very short practice bags if you wanted to check if something got bumped from the drive. I would have to say that overall I had a great time. My daughter shot in cub class in her first ever IBO shoot and she had a blast with the group she shot with. My wife and I both shot really good and qualified for the outdoor worlds this was a great family shoot for us.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Glad to hear you and the wife shot well. Very glad that your daughter enjoyed her first IBO shoot !



ohiobullseye said:


> I didn't feel rushed at all they are following the rules which alot of us let slide in the triple crown or other IBO shoots. I had no complaints on lighting like someone said its consistent with all the shooters but I didn't care for the 4 very short practice bags if you wanted to check if something got bumped from the drive. I would have to say that overall I had a great time. My daughter shot in cub class in her first ever IBO shoot and she had a blast with the group she shot with. My wife and I both shot really good and qualified for the outdoor worlds this was a great family shoot for us.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

We were rushed for sure. We were told the time was one and a half minutes(not 2). Lots of time they were having everyone step to the line when we hadn't even gotten to our spots. Nothing new, same as the passed ten years for ibo. We all know what we are getting into for the most part but there are lots of changes that I would to see made for the organization. I think it would better the sport in the short and long run.


----------



## BigGobbler (Feb 11, 2010)

Good organized shoot, Lighting could be better. Very expensive shoot when u figure everything out. Gas, food, entry fee,tolls,parking, pay again to enter shoot. Run through like a pop up shoot. Could of warmed up more.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I loved the shoot, love it every year I wish they had it a couple times a year I love the whole format.I love indoors, I hate the wind,the rain,the snow,the umbrellas waiting in line for 4 hours to get thru 20 targets. I wish all 3 Ds were indoors.


Dewayne


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone got pics to share?


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

We forgot our digital camera, didn't think go use the phones camera Daa


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

CDURFEY said:


> It was nice to see a former 2011 "pro" shooter in the hunter class...Michael Ringer!!! what a joke!


I dont shoot hunter class and I havent been to the indoor worlds in several years. So I realy dont care about these guys shooting 35 11's. But I thought there was a rule that said if you were a pro you had to set out 1 year before competeing as and amature. I may be wrong on this. I guess someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------

